# Lenovo G580 von WIN8 auf WIN7 Problem!



## Garm (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir heute beim MediaMarkt das Lenovo G580 gekauft wo Windows 8 64bit schon dabei war. Nun da mir Win8 überhaupt nicht gefällt wollte ich das Notebook neu aufsetzen mit Win7 Professional 64bit. Nun hab ich aber einige Probleme. Das Notebook hat noch eine dedizierte Nvidia Grafikkarte wobei ich den nötigen Treiber nicht installieren kann, davor sagt nvidia install programm man muss zuerst den Intel Treiber installieren (Intel HD 3000. Wenn ich den Treiber aber installiere und neu starte bekommt ich nen bluescreen. Ich hab versucht im bios die Grafikkarte umzustellen aber es werden nur "switchable graphic" und " UMA graphic" als Möglichkeiten angezeigt. Auch sieht das ganze bios so aus als ob es auf win8 zugeschnitten wäre. kann es sein, dass man auf dem notebook nur win8 installieren kann?

bitte helft mir ich verzweifle schon!!!


----------



## iTzZent (5. Oktober 2013)

Die originalen Lenovo Treiber funktionieren auch nicht ?

Nvidia: http://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/0qvh10ww.exe
Intel: http://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/0qvl15ww.exe

Auf dem Gerät kannst du problemlos Windows 7 installieren, Lenovo liefert es sogar noch mit Windows 7 aus. Abgesehen davon kannst du Windows 8 übrigens genauso aussehen lassen wie Windows 7... inkl Direktstart auf den Desktop, inkl vollwertigem Startmenü, auch die aktiven Ecken kann man deaktivieren... also eigentlich gibt es denn keinen Unterschied zu Windows 7.


----------



## Garm (6. Oktober 2013)

Naja auf win8 kann ich jetzt nicht mehr wechseln da ich die hdd schon formatiert habe und keine win DVD dabei war. Aber ich habs jetzt noch mal mit den neusten Treibern probiert und bevor ich den Neustart durchgeführt habe, habe ich im Gerätemanager die Intel HD Graphics deaktiviert und auch keinen bluescreen mehr bekommen. Nvidia Grafikkarte wird nun auch im Gerätemanager angezeigt nur ist jetzt noch das Problem, dass wenn ich die Nvidia Systemsteuerung öffnen will eine Fehlermeldung kommt "Sie verwenden momentan keine Anzeige die an eine Nvidia GPU angeschlossen ist".


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2013)

Bei Lenovo geht die Treiberinstallation extrem einfach.
Lad dir das Solution Center runter und lass die Treiber automatisch installieren.
Lenovo Solution Center for Windows 8 (64-bit), 7 (64-bit) - Desktops, Notebooks, WorkStations

Was dir bei den Grafikkartentreibern zu alt ist, installier mit der Hand neu.
Du hast dann aber zumindest schonmal einen Grundstock wo alles funktioniert.


----------



## Garm (6. Oktober 2013)

das hilft mir auch nicht umbedingt weiter, das programm leitet mich nur auf die lenovo Seite mit den ganzen Treibern die ich aber sowieso von dort schon installiert habe...

hab keine Ahnung was ich sonst noch machen kann, nvidia Treiber ist der neueste und trotzdem geht nichts.

Ich hab nun auch gesehen, dass die Grafikkarte zwar im Gerätemanager angezeigt wird aber unter Nvidia Experience nicht.


----------



## Garm (6. Oktober 2013)

Habs gelöst, ich musster zuerst das service pack 1 win7 64bit installieren und danach den original Treiber von Intel nun funktioniert alles so wie es soll. Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## iTzZent (6. Oktober 2013)

Naja, das SP1 gehört zu ner Windows Installation nunmal dazu... genauso wie die restlichen ca. 450MB an Windows 7 Updates )


----------

